# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Ai ủng hộ cờ nhíp oánh người ở sân bay thì cho like nhé

## Diyodira

Đành rằng đánh người là sai đặc biệt là "gấu", nhưng ngày nay, đôi khi cần phải rắn các bác ạ, đặc biệt là "gấu Bắc" cực.


http://nld.com.vn/thoi-su-trong-nuoc...9215856615.htm


Với cờ nhíp này, tôi nghĩ nên tìm hiểu kỹ, có lửa mới có khói, giờ đờn bà nó còn hơn đàn ông nữa, cờ nhíp là tiếng chuông cảnh báo cho vấn đề vượt quá sự bình đẳng giới tính.

Phải trừng trị ngay trước khi quá muộn, ra đường bây giờ thấy đờn bà văng tự chửi thề mà đàn ông phải sách dép hóng, thực trạng nó vậy chứ không đùa

thanks

----------


## suu_tam

Mình kết con camera thôi. Chắc ít nó cũng phải 2k trở lên.
 :Wink: 
=))

----------


## tienmocvietdecor

E thì em không biết sai đúng gì. Nhưng từ bé giờ em chưa đánh phụ nữ bao giờ. Nên e không ủng hộ cách hàng xử của người kia. Nhưng thật tình thì cũng chưa dám nói ai đúng ai sai vì chưa biết cụ thể sự việc ra sao. Nhưng đánh phụ nữ là đáng chê đã  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranhung123456

Nói chi mấy quan chức có quyền thế có ô dù che rồi 
nó có gây án mạng thì chỉ tội cho gia đình người bị hại thôi cho nên cô gái bị đánh có mà lo đi tỵ nạn chứ không thì sống không yên với tụi Gấu mà đã là Gấu vĩ đại thì có trốn xuống địa ngục may ra yên thân cho cả Gia Đình
nên nhớ hôm này là ngày 20-10 (PNVN)

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc phải nhở đội trưởng đội kiểm lâm Hà Nội giải quyết thôi chứ thủ đô lộn xộn lắm rồi.

Có 1 soái ca làm 1 phát quá đẹp , thế là chẳng có báo chí nào nhắc đến , chắc cũng căm 2 thắng cùi bắp kia nên éo thèm nhắc đến , chỉ biết sau vụ này 2 con gấu kia đi ngủ đông là vừa .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thôi 5C mà , nói làm jì nữa . đến thủ tướng ngứa mắt cũng chi đạo điều tra làm rõ rồi. phen này bác năm cờ giải trình mệt . chắc là tại phẩy tay trung má thôi

----------


## suu_tam

Ít nhất họ cũng được không phải ngồi máy bay 6 tháng đến 12 tháng tới.

----------


## itanium7000

Chỉ có xứ sở thiên đường nên cứ có cái gì xảy ra là chỉ đạo làm rõ với làm mờ. Không có luật pháp tử tế nên cái gì cũng như rừng cả. Người thì nói là không nên, người thì nói đánh là đúng, cũng có người nói nên giết chết nó đi.

----------


## chetaocnc

em nghĩ không có lửa sao có khói các bác tuy nhiên em không ủng hộ bạo lực

----------


## Tuấn

Em cũng nghĩ chắc gì đó lắm thì mới phải oánh cho mấy cái tạt tai. Hôm vừa rồi mấy người bạn qua pháp chơi cũng nện mấy đứa con gái chuyên cướp giật trên tháp ép phen te tua. Lúc này trên tháp đầy người, không một ai can cả.

Em thì chưa có gan đánh đàn bà, nhưng cũng có lần ước gì nó là đàn ông...  :Smile:  Hôm ấy em dẫn F1 đi tập bơi ở bể bơi quân đội sau nhà hát lớn ấy. F1 nhà em lúc đó mới vào học lớp 3. Con bé nhà em đang tập bơi thì có một con mụ sồn sồn bơi qua, vướng phải, thế là nó với tay dìm con bé dúi dụi xuống nước để nó có đà đứng lên. Con nhóc nhà em sặc nước, mếu máo. Em thì xót con mà chả nhẽ đi chửi nhau với cái con mẹ kia. Lúc ấy chỉ ước nó mà là đàn ông thì em cho nó cái đạp  :Smile: 

Còn hai ông khách kia nhảy vào oánh thì cũng là phản ứng tự nhiên thôi ạ. Mấy ông nhà báo bới móc, truy tìm mà làm quái gì.

Vợ chồng thằng bạn em, cả hai đứa đều là bạn học phổ thông với em cả. Chúng nó ở cách nhà em một cái vườn hoa. Tôi hôm ấy con nhóc nhà nó gọi điện cho em, bảo chú sang ngay, bố cháu đang đánh mẹ cháu  :Smile: 

Em chạy sang thấy con bạn thì quì dưới đất, hai tay che đầu, thằng bạn thì ở trên, hai tay quai xuống như giã giò. Em xô thằng bạn một cái dí vào góc tường, lấy cái khuỷu tay đè vào cổ nó, ấn mạnh rồi hỏi nó có thích đánh nhau không ? Thấy nó ú ớ em mới nhớ ra mình đè mạnh quá, nó thở còn không được lấy đâu ra hơi mà trả lời  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Em cũng nghĩ chắc gì đó lắm thì mới phải oánh cho mấy cái tạt tai. Hôm vừa rồi mấy người bạn qua pháp chơi cũng nện mấy đứa con gái chuyên cướp giật trên tháp ép phen te tua. Lúc này trên tháp đầy người, không một ai can cả.
> 
> Em thì chưa có gan đánh đàn bà, nhưng cũng có lần ước gì nó là đàn ông...  Hôm ấy em dẫn F1 đi tập bơi ở bể bơi quân đội sau nhà hát lớn ấy. F1 nhà em lúc đó mới vào học lớp 3. Con bé nhà em đang tập bơi thì có một con mụ sồn sồn bơi qua, vướng phải, thế là nó với tay dìm con bé dúi dụi xuống nước để nó có đà đứng lên. Con nhóc nhà em sặc nước, mếu máo. Em thì xót con mà chả nhẽ đi chửi nhau với cái con mẹ kia. Lúc ấy chỉ ước nó mà là đàn ông thì em cho nó cái đạp 
> 
> Còn hai ông khách kia nhảy vào oánh thì cũng là phản ứng tự nhiên thôi ạ. Mấy ông nhà báo bới móc, truy tìm mà làm quái gì.
> 
> Vợ chồng thằng bạn em, cả hai đứa đều là bạn học phổ thông với em cả. Chúng nó ở cách nhà em một cái vườn hoa. Tôi hôm ấy con nhóc nhà nó gọi điện cho em, bảo chú sang ngay, bố cháu đang đánh mẹ cháu 
> 
> Em chạy sang thấy con bạn thì quì dưới đất, hai tay che đầu, thằng bạn thì ở trên, hai tay quai xuống như giã giò. Em xô thằng bạn một cái dí vào góc tường, lấy cái khuỷu tay đè vào cổ nó, ấn mạnh rồi hỏi nó có thích đánh nhau không ? Thấy nó ú ớ em mới nhớ ra mình đè mạnh quá, nó thở còn không được lấy đâu ra hơi mà trả lời


Cụ nói cũng bằng thừa, ra đường gặp thiếu lâm tự ai mà chả ngáng   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

jimmyli

----------


## luxury1809

Đánh phụ nữ như vậy là thua với ông này.

----------

